# View out my front door yesterday



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Blizzard 1-26-14.
Shed is about 200' from me.At times it was a lot worse.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Cy, your going to have to get your pilots license and a nice little Lear.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Cy, it seems you have gotten more snow than we have. There is no snow cover here to speak of. We get the crazy wind, the cold and a trace of snow with each of these Arctic clippers.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I had to look twice to see the shed. My brother, oldest son and a cousin all live in Minneapolis. They love the weather and don't think anything of cold.

I'm thinking I was adopted and I might want to check paternity for my son.

Ralph


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

You keep that right up there in the north where it belongs !


----------

